# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  Вирус на сайте ! Помогите !

## skreti

Здравствуйте, недавно мне сказали, что на моём сайте "сидит" вирус "HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer"! Я проверил через специальный ресурс и он подтвердил о нахождении вируса на сайте. В интернете я прочитал, что этот вирус просто снимает все деньги с кошелька владельца сайта! Подскажите пожалуйста, что мне делать? Если его можно удалить, то в каком месте его искать? Просто я даже не представляю с чего начать ... :Sad: 
Заранее ОГРОМНОЕ спасибо !

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Rene-gad

Если вирус на сайте - значит кто-то получил к нему доступ либо украв Ваш пароль, либо по вине хостера. Удалите всю информацию с сайта, закачайте ее по новой, предварительно сменив пароль доступа ... или даже хостера  :Smiley: 

ПС: Тема не для раздела Помогите, посему перемещена.

----------


## skreti

кстати, забыл указать, что сайт создан на бесплатном хостинге uCoz ...

А без удаления всей информации не получится ? Я прочитал, что вирус прописан кодом и этот код ведь должен быть виден ...

*Добавлено через 29 минут*

Дааа... кода я так и не увидел, но снос практически всего сайта помог ))) Поэтому СПАСИБО !

*Добавлено через 38 минут*

Я в панике ! Вирус снова вернулся ...хотя я сменил все пароли !

----------


## pig

Может, у хостера где-то дыра. Хотя... давайте-ка в "Помогите" логи со своей машины. Может, у вас троян сидит.

----------


## skreti

Вполне может быть у хостера дыра ... На компе точно нету, проверял!
Вреда то этот вирус не несёт, только некоторые пользователи не могут зайти на мой сайт, т.к. антивирус не даёт(((

*Добавлено через 8 часов 45 минут*

Если кто сталкивался с таким, скажите, что делать !

----------


## Virtual

*skreti*, уже сказали! 
1. в раздел помогите.
2. обновить, пропатчить систему.
2. далее сменить все пароли (фтп админка сайта и т.д.)
3. и перестать сохранять их в разных тоталкомандерах.

ЗЫ было уже такое у многих, ловят трояна который "тырит сохраненные пароли".

----------


## Kuzz

И еще одно.
Если пароли к сайту есть не только у Вас - всем необходимо провериться на вирусы

----------


## Rene-gad

> Вреда то этот вирус не несёт


Почему Вы в этом так уверены?



> некоторые пользователи не могут зайти на мой сайт, т.к. антивирус не даёт


*HEUR:*Trojan.Script.Iframer - детект эвристический, т.е. ложняк не исключен. Какие Антивирусы реагируют?

----------

